# Kingdom Trails to build Park on Burke



## Masskier (Jul 23, 2010)

interesting article

http://www.pitchengine.com/burkemou...-downhill-bike-park-on-burke-mountain-/76071/


----------



## dalecaluori (Jul 24, 2010)

Awesome! The best place to ride just got better!


----------

